# Cash my man



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well it's official I'm getting Cash too. Ill post pics of my entire crew soon  I can't wait to hit the shows!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Opie757 (Mar 7, 2013)

Looks like my boy Opie or what he may look like when he gets bigger. Pretty pup

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

He's a looker. Congrats!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Sweet! He's very awesome. Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Awesome! He's handsome congrats!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks guys!! I'm in love 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bosscobb (Mar 3, 2013)

Thumbs up Good look!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Some from today playing in the yard.









He was getting ready to jump. He has some amazing leg muscles now.




































He loves his butt scratched lmao










Oh yea baby. Don't stop!









Don't mind my bare feet lol. My flip flops were hurting my feet  









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Well finally! he looks great!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Cain's Mom said:


> Well finally! he looks great!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm pretty proud of him!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

He is beautiful! I am jealous!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

Great looking dog! or should I say dogs..... Does the feed truck just stop by your house once a week and auger off a load into a bin?


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

hashbrown said:


> Great looking dog! or should I say dogs..... Does the feed truck just by your house once a week and auger off a load into a bin?


Lmao you would think so right. I go through 35 lbs of food every 2 days....worth every penny! I love my dogs!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

If you need a babysitter don't be afraid to ask I love this guy


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

rabbit said:


> If you need a babysitter don't be afraid to ask I love this guy


Thanks! I love him too! I was so excited when I finally talked the guy out of him. He seems really happy here with me too. He's always "smiling" lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Cain's Mom said:


> He is beautiful! I am jealous!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oops I just seen this. I was jealous too until I bought him. Too bad for you I see serious potential here I will never let him go lmao. You'll have to pry him out of my cold dead fingers 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Well of he comes up missing he might be at my house lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Very Handsome.


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

One of the pics looks as though his tail is docked....I saw it and had to scroll through the others again bc I was like "WTF" and was about to post something not so nice haha. Cash is rocking some nice lean, striated muscle there on his hind quarters :cheers: Like a Boss


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Luna-Blue said:


> One of the pics looks as though his tail is docked....I saw it and had to scroll through the others again bc I was like "WTF" and was about to post something not so nice haha. Cash is rocking some nice lean, striated muscle there on his hind quarters :cheers: Like a Boss


Well I appreciate that you didn't say anything not so nice because he has a nice tail on him. But I must say accidents happen and dogs lose tails. I seen a real nice bully on Facebook for sale a few weeks back that was gonna be a show dog but had to have her tail amputated. That shouldn't require a not nice reply. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Well I appreciate that you didn't say anything not so nice because he has a nice tail on him. But I must say accidents happen and dogs lose tails. I seen a real nice bully on Facebook for sale a few weeks back that was gonna be a show dog but had to have her tail amputated. That shouldn't require a not nice reply.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


He sure does have a nice tail on em  And yes, accidents do happen and I would never slander a dog for such a thing...Unfortunately, people these days are not very smart and along with cropping their ears (which I'm "ok" with people doing although I'd never do it to my dog personally and that's just my opinion) they also dock their tails....and THAT is just unacceptable. A pit bull/bully's tail is a functional part of their anatomy on numerous avenues. It's be like chopping off a few toes bc you thought it looked cool.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Luna-Blue said:


> He sure does have a nice tail on em  And yes, accidents do happen and I would never slander a dog for such a thing...Unfortunately, people these days are not very smart and along with cropping their ears (which I'm "ok" with people doing although I'd never do it to my dog personally and that's just my opinion) they also dock their tails....and THAT is just unacceptable. A pit bull/bully's tail is a functional part of their anatomy on numerous avenues. It's be like chopping off a few toes bc you thought it looked cool.


I totally understand that and I think it's complete bull crap!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> I totally understand that and I think it's complete bull crap!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


What is the world coming too that you and I finally agree on something lol up: just messin'


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

How cute. Grats on the new critter!


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Luna-Blue said:


> What is the world coming too that you and I finally agree on something lol up: just messin'


Lol to be honest I disagree with so many people that I don't even remember what we didnt agree on  just goes to show I don't hold grudges!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Lol to be honest I disagree with so many people that I don't even remember what we didnt agree on  just goes to show I don't hold grudges!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


:love2::hug:


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Cash out playing with us today.



























































































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Buffy is my fav because she has an eyebrow!!


----------

